# NetPumper and Anti-Leech.com



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Has anyone heard anything about this new downloader, NetPumper, or this protection site Anti-Leech.com?


----------



## FilterGate (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anyone know of a site that uses the anti-leech system to prevent popup filters?

I need this to test an Anti-anti-leech filter that I am working on at FilterGate.

Regards,
Bruce Bayley - FilterGate team.
http://filtergate.com


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

A reply from a new member, which was PMed to me.



> Redbear wrote on 11-28-2002 07:45 PM:
> Hola...
> I am amswering yer question about the netpumper and anti leech...
> 
> I have been using netpumper for sites that allow downloads yet have the antileech script { you must accept thier cookie/certificate } for about a year now..alongside my wsFTP Pro..and DAP... they work great together...where I need a ftp file prog I use wsFTP...when it is one big file or whatever I use my DAP...then for sites with the anti-leech I use Netpumper...so it is the only download manager that allows the use of a leechscript resume download...and it works great...never had any errors nor problems..{ except when the file dissapears when I need to resume the next day } but otherwise its definatley worth the free download


----------

